# installing vinyl decals on vortex



## gipogipo (Jan 5, 2008)

Time to replace my old decals. Is wet application (water & soap) possible to avoid air bubbles and misalignment? Anybody tried it ? Any advice? 
Thanks,
G


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Wipe the frame down with acetone to remove oil. Peel the front and back off the decal. Line up with your eyes. Place one side down and rub the rest of the decal down to avoid air bubbles. Squeegee it down.


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

If you don't trust your eyes, mask it up with some.... masking tape (go figure) to give yourself straight lines to align to.

I think these decals are pretty small, you don't need to put them on wet.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

zender said:


> If you don't trust your eyes, mask it up with some.... masking tape (go figure) to give yourself straight lines to align to.
> 
> I think these decals are pretty small, you don't need to put them on wet.


Removed the screaming yellow decals on my '03 Vortex and polished the frame a bit... I decided to try some custom vinyl stickers from here: https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360348235882. They'll do custom colors, fonts, and sizes. Prices were cheap, quality seems great and shipping was quick. Definitely helped to use masking tape to line them up. :thumbsup:


----------

